# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] Ο ενισχυτης βγάζει χαμηλό ήχο

## sakishlek

Έχω έναν ενισχυτή με το Tda2050.Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ναι μεν δουλεύει αλλά βγάζει χαμηλή ένταση. Τι μπορεί να φταίει. Να οι φωτογραφίες της πλακέτας.

----------


## nyannaco

Αν υποθεσουμε οτι φταιει η πλαλετα (και οχι το σημα εισοδου ή το ηχειο), θα πρεπει να βγαλεις καλυτερες φωτογραφιες. Φαινεται οτι εχει συναρμολογηθει απο μαλλον απειρο ερασιτεχνη, και ειναι πολυ πιθανο να υπαρχουν προβληματα συναρμολογησης, αλλα οι θολες φωτογραφιες δεν βοηθανε.
Πες μας παντως απο τί πηγη τον οδηγεις, και τί ηχειο συνδεεις.

----------


## ezizu

Νίκο δεν είναι κάποια κατασκευή, αλλά πλακέτα ενισχυτή μάλλον από κάποιο compact stereo  ή φορητό SONY.
Οι φωτογραφίες όντως δεν είναι καθαρές και δεν βοηθάνε πολύ.

Σάκη (sakishlek) τάσεις γενικά έχεις μετρήσει ;
Από πιο μοντέλο sony είναι αυτή η πλακέτα;

----------


## nyannaco

Εχεις δικιο Σηφη, δεν το ειχα προσεξει. Μου χτυπησαν οι ακοποι ακροδεκτες(; ) και το θεωρησα ιδιοκατασκευη. Εδω που τα λεμε, δεμ περιμενα τετοια "χλιδα" απο τη Sony. Οχι την εχω σε καμμια ιδιαιτερη εκτιμηση, αλλα και TDA...

----------


## angel_grig

Δεν ξερω αλλα εμενα πειραγμενο μου φαινεται...

----------


## xsterg

δουλευε και ξαφνικα δεν μπορει να βγαλει κανονικη ενταση? η απο τοτε που το ξερεις δουλευει ετσι?

----------


## sakishlek

> δουλευε και ξαφνικα δεν μπορει να βγαλει κανονικη ενταση? η απο τοτε που το ξερεις δουλευει ετσι?


 Η πλακέτα ειναι απο τηλεόραση. Δούλευε. Οι ακοποι ακροδέκτες είναι απο πυκνωτες που άλλαξα για καλο και για κακό. Δεν τους ειχα κο ει ακομα

----------


## sakishlek

> Νίκο δεν είναι κάποια κατασκευή, αλλά πλακέτα ενισχυτή μάλλον από κάποιο compact stereo  ή φορητό SONY.
> Οι φωτογραφίες όντως δεν είναι καθαρές και δεν βοηθάνε πολύ.
> 
> Σάκη (sakishlek) τάσεις γενικά έχεις μετρήσει ;
> Από πιο μοντέλο sony είναι αυτή η πλακέτα;


Οι μόνες τάσεις που μετρησα ειναι στα πιν 3, 5 κανονική και πιν 4 με γειωση, ταση στο μισο της τροψοδοσιας. Απο εκει και περα δεν το κατέχω

----------


## ezizu

> Η πλακέτα ειναι απο τηλεόραση. Δούλευε.Οι ακοποι ακροδέκτες είναι απο πυκνωτες που άλλαξα για καλο και για κακό.......


Γράψε και το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασης. Έχεις αλλάξει όλους τους πυκνωτές ή μόνο αυτούς τους δύο;  




> Οι μόνες τάσεις που μετρησα ειναι στα πιν 3, 5 κανονική και πιν 4 με γειωση, ταση στο μισο της τροψοδοσιας. Απο εκει και περα δεν το κατέχω



Προφανώς εννοείς τα πινς του ολοκληρωμένου σωστά;




> Η πλακέτα ειναι απο τηλεόραση. Δούλευε.Οι ακοποι ακροδέκτες είναι απο πυκνωτες που άλλαξα για καλο και για κακό.......


Ίσως έχει πρόβλημα με το κύκλωμα mute.Τι τάση έχεις στο πόδι 4 (mute) στον κονέκτορα CN225;  
Το τρανζίστορ Q204 (αν διακρίνω καλά) και τα γύρω του εξαρτήματα καλό είναι να ελεγχθούν. 

Αν όμως εννοείς ότι η τηλεόραση δούλευε κανονικά και αλλάζοντας προληπτικά τους πυκνωτές, μετά την αλλαγή τους δεν δούλευε σωστά , τότε έλεγξε οπωσδήποτε (και πρώτα από όλα) μήπως κόπηκε ή βραχυκύκλωσε κάποιος χαλκοδιάδρομος (ή πόδια εξαρτημάτων), κατά την προσπάθεια κόλλησης - αποκόλλησης των πυκνωτών. 

Ανέβασε και μερικές καλές-καθαρές φωτογραφίες της πλακέτας (μπρος -πίσω) μήπως μπορέσουμε να σε βοηθήσουμε περισσότερο.

----------


## sakishlek

> Γράψε και το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασης. Έχεις αλλάξει όλους τους πυκνωτές ή μόνο αυτούς τους δύο;  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Προφανώς εννοείς τα πινς του ολοκληρωμένου σωστά;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ναι του τδ2050 εννοώ.Δεν δουλευε καλα
 και πριν αλλαξω τους πυκνωτες. Αλλαξα όλους τους μικρούς ηλεκτρολυτικους και πολεστερα, πεντε εξι συνολο μηπως φτιαχτεί.IMG_20150311_141243.jpg

----------


## sakishlek

Το mute του κονεκτορα είναι μαζί με τη γειωση

----------


## ezizu

> Το mute του κονεκτορα είναι μαζί με τη γειωση


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό. 

Να ξανά ρωτήσω.......ποιο μοντέλο ακριβώς  είναι η τηλεόραση.

Υπάρχει βέβαια και η πιθανότητα να φταίει το ίδιο το ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## sakishlek

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό. 
> 
> Να ξανά ρωτήσω.......ποιο μοντέλο ακριβώς  είναι η τηλεόραση.
> 
> Υπάρχει βέβαια και η πιθανότητα να φταίει το ίδιο το ολοκληρωμένο.


Το mute είναι κολλημένο με το πιν της γείωσης.Στάνταρ.Δεν γνωρίζω το μοντέλο.

----------


## ezizu

Η πλακέτα αυτή είναι βασικά ενισχυτής για το subwoofer της τηλεόρασης.
Εσύ έχεις μόνο την πλακέτα ;
Δεν έχεις ολόκληρη την τηλεόραση ;

Λογικά , (αν είναι όντως όπως τα γράφω) η τηλεόραση πρέπει να έχει στην main board άλλο ένα ολοκληρωμένο για ενισχυτή ήχου και πιθανών το TDA7269.

Είναι χαμηλός ο ήχος από το subwoofer ή από τα άλλα μεγάφωνα της τηλεόρασης(το subwoofer ουσιαστικά παίζει μόνο της χαμηλές συχνότητες - μπάσα) ;

Οι ρυθμίσεις ήχου από το μενού της τηλεόρασης είναι εντάξει,το έλεγξες;

Ένα μοντέλο που <<φοράει>> αυτή την πλακέτα είναι το KV-20WS1.

Είναι λίγο περίεργο να είναι γειωμένο το πιν mute (λογικά μάλλον δεν θα πρέπει να είναι γειωμένο ) . 
Εσύ πως το έχεις τσεκάρει, οπτικά ή μέτρησες με το πολύμετρο ;

----------


## sakishlek

> Η πλακέτα αυτή είναι βασικά ενισχυτής για το subwoofer της τηλεόρασης.
> Εσύ έχεις μόνο την πλακέτα ;
> Δεν έχεις ολόκληρη την τηλεόραση ;
> 
> Λογικά , (αν είναι όντως όπως τα γράφω) η τηλεόραση πρέπει να έχει στην main board άλλο ένα ολοκληρωμένο για ενισχυτή ήχου και πιθανών το TDA7269.
> 
> Είναι χαμηλός ο ήχος από το subwoofer ή από τα άλλα μεγάφωνα της τηλεόρασης(το subwoofer ουσιαστικά παίζει μόνο της χαμηλές συχνότητες - μπάσα) ;
> 
> Οι ρυθμίσεις ήχου από το μενού της τηλεόρασης είναι εντάξει,το έλεγξες;
> ...


 Την τηλεόραση δεν την έχω και δεν θυμάμαι το μοντέλο.Κράτησα μόνο τις πλακέτες.Πράγματι ,δεν το είχα δει,στην μεγάλη την πλακέτα πίσω από ένα έλασμα έχει ένα τδα7265.Παρ'όλα αυτα ο ήχος που βγάζει το τδα2050 έχει πολύ χαμηλή ένταση ακόμα και για χαμηλές συχνότητες.Το δοκίμασα και με διάφορα ηχεία και το ίδιο.

Το τσέκαρα και όπτικα αλλά και με πολύμετρο.Είναι ενωμένο με τη γείωση.Στην περιοχή του μιουτ χέρι δεν έβαλα.Πώς θα μπορούσε να ενωθεί με τη γείωση;

Δηλαδή να το χωρίσω απ'τη γείωση;

----------


## ezizu

Οπότε  σε ενδιαφέρει το κύκλωμα σαν ενισχυτής γενικά ,άσχετα με την τηλεόραση.
Τότε θα σου έλεγα να βρεις το σχέδιο του ενισχυτή  από το datasheet του ολοκληρωμένου και να κάνεις τις οποίες μετρήσεις (ή τυχών αλλαγές στην πλακέτα σου ) βάσει του σχεδίου στο datasheet .

Το κύκλωμα mute λογικά ελέγχεται από κάποια τάση ( βασικά δύο στάθμες για το on / off π.χ. 5V / 0V, ή αντίθετα  ) άρα βάσει αυτής της λογικής δεν μπορεί να ειναι γειωμένο το συγκεκριμένο πιν.
Το τρανζίστορ και τα γύρω του εξαρτήματα  τα έλεγξες;
Η τάση/ ρεύμα που έχεις τροφοδοτήσει το κύκλωμα είναι σωστά;
Με τι πηγή εισόδου / στάθμη σήματος οδηγείς το κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή ;

----------


## sakishlek

> Οπότε  σε ενδιαφέρει το κύκλωμα σαν ενισχυτής γενικά ,άσχετα με την τηλεόραση....ή* τυχών αλλαγές στην πλακέτα σου*.


Ναι σαν ενισχυτής χωριστός.Οι αλλαγές στην πλακέτα ελπίζω να είναι κάτι το εφικτό,να μην χρειαστεί να φτιάξω δηλαδή άλλο κύκλωμα απ'την αρχή.




> Το κύκλωμα mute...


 Το κύκλωμα mute δεν πρέπει να βρίσκεται στη άλλη τη μεγάλη πλακέτα;Στη μικρή έχει τον κονέκτορα με το καλώδιο.Αν είναι έτσι τότε δεν πρέπει να επηρεάζει ας είναι γειωμένο αφού η μικρή πλακέτα έχει αποσυνδεθεί απ'τη μεγάλη.




> Η τάση/ ρεύμα που έχεις τροφοδοτήσει το κύκλωμα είναι σωστά;


Περίμενα πότε κάποιος θα το αναφέρει.Εδώ έχω μεγάλο θέμα ,δεν έχω τη σωστή τροφοδοσία.Στην πλακέτα γράφει 30 βολτ και γείωση.Δεν βλέπω να είναι συμμετρική.Δοκίμασα ότι έχω,η μεγαλύτερη είκοσι βολτ,2 αμπέρ.Επίσης δοκίμασα 2 τροφοδοτικά σε σειρά για να φτάσω τα 30 βολτ.Όχι οι καλύτερες λύσεις.Αλλά πάλι δεν μου κάθεται καλά η τόσο χαμηλή ένταση.Σίγουρα  η τροφοδοσία πρέπει να επηρεάζει σημαντικά αλλά όχι σε τέτοιο μεγάλο βαθμό. 
Επιπλέον παρατήρησα ότι αυτό το πρόβλημα είναι κοινότατο σε αγορασμένα μικρά  ηχεία και woofer με εσωτερικό ενισχυτή .Μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα  χρήσης ενώ παίζουν,δεν μπορούν να ανεβάσουν ένταση.




> Το τρανζίστορ και τα γύρω του εξαρτήματα  τα έλεγξες;


Κι εδώ έχω θέμα.Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τα ελέγχω σωστά.Πρέπει να τα ξεκολλήσω για να γίνει σωστή μέτρηση;Πώς ακριβώς τα μετράω σωστά;




> Με τι πηγή εισόδου / στάθμη σήματος οδηγείς το κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή ;


Απ'το κομπιούτερ.

Πάντως η αλλαγή των μικρών πυκνωτών καθάρισε κάπως τον ήχο αν και δεν επηρέασε την ένταση.

----------


## ezizu

Στο παρακάτω link είναι το datasheet του ολοκληρωμένου TDA2050 : 

http://www.st.com/web/en/resource/te...CD00000131.pdf

Στην σελίδα 4/18 (σχήμα 4)  είναι το σχέδιο για το κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή με συμμετρική τροφοδοσία.
Στην σελίδα 6/18 (σχήμα 6)  είναι το σχέδιο για το κύκλωμα του ενισχυτή με απλή - μονή τροφοδοσία.
Μπορείς να μετατρέψεις την πλακέτα σου, με βάση κάποιο από αυτά τα σχέδια (ανάλογα με το τροφοδοτικό που θα βάλεις, συμμετρικό ή απλό). Η μετατροπή αυτή είναι αρκετά εύκολη (για κάποιον έμπειρο βέβαια αλλά και για αρχάριο δεν είναι κάτι πολύ δύσκολο ,αν υπάρχουν κάποιες βασικές γνώσεις).

Για την πλακέτα σου τώρα. Αν η τροφοδοσία δεν είναι η σωστή, τότε δεν μπορείς να πάρεις και την max (ή έστω αρκετή) ισχύ στην έξοδο.
Το τροφοδοτικό που χρησιμοποιείς δεν θεωρώ ότι είναι ότι καλύτερο από πλευράς τάσεως /ρεύματος εξόδου. 
Με αυτό το τροφοδοτικό νομίζω θα σου βγάλει 5-10W ισχύς στην έξοδο (αν βέβαια το όλο κύκλωμα είναι εντάξει ) και με παραμόρφωση περίπου στο 0,5%.

Η εντολή mute όντως δίνεται από την main board ,αλλά δεν μπορεί το αντίστοιχο πιν στην πλακέτα του ενισχυτή να είναι γειωμένο, επειδή τότε θα γειώνονταν και όλη η γραμμή της εντολής mute, οπότε ποιο το νόημα της εντολής αυτής; 
Ουσιαστικά δηλαδή η εντολή mute είναι αλλαγή της τάσης από  low  σε  high  και αντίστοιχα γίνεται σίγαση (mute) ή όχι. 
Π.χ. low= mute off και high= mute on  ( ή ανάποδα ανάλογα το κύκλωμα mute). 

Για να μετρήσεις σωστά τα εξαρτήματα θα πρέπει κανονικά να είναι εκτός κυκλώματος .

Με την πηγή σου δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα στο να οδηγήσεις τον ενισχυτή.

Παρεμπιπτόντως το μοντέλο που σου ανέφερα παραπάνω <<φοράει>> αυτή την πλακέτα αλλά με κάποιες διαφορές, που η βασικότερη είναι ότι τροφοδοτείται με συμμετρική τροφοδοσία +/- 18V. 

Το σχέδιο του ενισχυτή της δικιά σου πλακέτας (και είναι από το μοντέλο της τηλεόρασης KV-29FC20)  είναι το παρακάτω  (και όπως θα δεις το πιν mute δεν είναι γειωμένο) :


Μπορείς βέβαια να μετατρέψεις την πλακέτα στο παρακάτω κύκλωμα (είναι από μοντέλο KV-25FX20 ή KV-29FX20) , που είναι μια πιο απλή παραλλαγή της ίδιας πλακέτας :


Αυτά τα ολίγα.

----------


## sakishlek

δυστυχως δεν ειναι αυτο το κυκλωμα.το πιν μιουτ όχι μονο ακουμπάει το πιν της γειωσης αλλα είναι εντελως μέσα στο χαλκοδιάδρομο της γειωσης.οπότε μου φαινεται ότι το κύκλωμα μιουτ δεν βρισκεται καθόλου μεσα σ'αυτη την πλακέτα.μόνο το πιν του.

----------


## ezizu

Θεωρώ ότι όποια διαφορά και να υπάρχει στο κύκλωμά σου, εφόσον θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις το συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα σαν έναν απλό ενισχυτή (εκτός της τηλεόρασης), με όλες τις πληροφορίες-σχέδια που σου έδωσα παραπάνω, είναι σχετικά εύκολο να κάνεις την όποια μετατροπή χρειάζεται, ή ακόμα βέβαια και να το επισκευάσεις  .

Αφού δεν γνωρίζεις από ποιο ακριβώς μοντέλο τηλεόρασης είναι αυτή η πλακέτα, ανέβασε μερικές *καθαρές * φωτογραφίες (μπρος -πίσω) της πλακέτας. 
Ίσως βέβαια αν ήξερες να μας πεις ίντσες οθόνης, χρώμα π.χ. μαύρο ή ασημί και ότι άλλη ιδιαιτερότητα ή πληροφορία είχες για την τηλεόραση να βοηθούσε, ώστε να βρεθεί το ακριβές σχέδιο της συγκεκριμένης πλακέτας, αν και δεν νομίζω ότι έχει και μεγάλη σημασία σε αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις.

----------


## sakishlek



----------


## sakishlek

Μαύρο το κουτί,μπαούλο,πρέπει να ήταν τριανταδυάρα.

----------


## sakishlek

μάλλον σκούρο μπλε το κουτί

----------


## FILMAN

Λάθος μήνυμα...

----------


## sakishlek

> Λάθος μήνυμα...

----------


## ezizu

Σάκη ξύσε λίγο (προσεκτικά) το άσπρο χρώμα, ώστε να φύγει τελείως, γύρω από το πιν (4) mute  στον κονέκτορα CN225 για να δεις αν όντως είναι γειωμένο .
Εγώ νομίζω πως η διαφορά της δικής σου πλακέτας σε σχέση με αυτήν που ανέβασα στο ποστ#18 (από μοντέλο KV-29FC20 ) είναι όπως στο παρακάτω σχέδιο (τα εξαρτήματα με κόκκινο χρώμα) :


Τις τιμές εξαρτημάτων, όπως και τον τύπο του τρανζίστορ, δεν μπορώ να τα διακρίνω από τις φωτογραφίες.

----------


## FILMAN

Σάκη, οι επιγραφές αντιστοιχούν στα πόδια του κοννέκτορα, οπότε το mute δεν αντιστοιχεί στη νησίδα που δείχνεις με κόκκινο βελάκι, αλλά στο πόδι του κοννέκτορα που σου έχω σε πράσινο κυκλάκι, το οποίο σύμφωνα και με τη δική σου μαύρη γραμμή, ΔΕΝ γειώνεται.

----------

ezizu (13-03-15)

----------


## sakishlek

Οπότε τι κάνω τώρα; συγκρίνω τις τιμες μία μια; Από η πού ν αρχίσω; πολλά τα εξαρτήματα. Τα τρατζιστορ καλα φαίνονται

----------


## sakishlek

Mέτρησα την τάση ανάμεσα στο μιουτ και τη γείωση και έχω 0.Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό ή αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά στο κύκλωμα του μιουτ;

----------


## sakishlek

Βρήκα κατά τύχη και το εξής.Αν γεφυρώσω το αριστερό με το δεξί κανάλι  τα πιν L in  και R in με ένα συρματάκι τότε η ένταση του ήχου αυξάνεται δραματικά.Τί μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό σε σχέση με το κύκλωμα;

----------


## xsterg

κακη επαφη? χαλασμενο καλωδιο εισοδου? χαλασμενη πηγη?

----------


## sakishlek

Τώρα που το κοιτάω καλύτερα αν απλά παρακάμψω την R201 ακούγεται καλύτερα.Η αντίσταση μου δίνει 12,5Κ στη μέτρηση.Δεν φαίνεται να είναι καμμένη.

----------


## xsterg

μετρα και τα ιδια εξαρτηματα του αλλου καναλιου.

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Προτείνω να παρακάμψεις το low pass filter και να συνδέσεις την πηγή σου μετά, δηλαδή στον C201, τον πυκνωτή που πάει στο πιν 1 του TDA. Δεν νομίζω να τον θες για woofer amp.

----------


## ezizu

Συμφωνώ με τον Δημήτρη , που προφανώς έχει κάνει λάθος και εννοεί τον C281 και όχι τον C201 (το διόρθωσα και εγώ μετά από την σωστή υπόδειξη του Σάκη στο ποστ#36) .
Αν θέλεις μονοφωνικό ενισχυτή (ένα κανάλι είσοδο - έξοδο), τότε δώσε το σήμα στο (-) του πυκνωτή C281 και αφαίρεσε τα εξαρτήματα R285 και C286.

Ο ενισχυτής αυτός είναι μονοφωνικός και σχεδιασμένος για ενισχυτής subwoofer (ηχείο πολύ χαμηλών συχνοτήτων).
Οπότε οι αντιστάσεις R201, R202 ,R203, R204, R205  ουσιαστικά μιξάρουν το σήμα των δύο καναλιών σε ένα κοινό σήμα και η R285 μαζί με τους πυκνωτές C286 ,C290 σχηματίζουν ένα βαθυπερατό φίλτρο, ώστε ο ενισχυτής να παίζει μόνο τις χαμηλές συχνότητες .

Αν θέλεις ενισχυτή δύο καναλιών (stereo), θα πρέπει να κατασκευάσεις άλλον ένα ίδιο ενισχυτή, ώστε να έχεις δυο ίδια  κανάλια (για αυτό βέβαια πρακτικά θα χρειαστείς και το κατάλληλο τροφοδοτικό και αν χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα κοινό τροφοδοτικό και για τα δυο κανάλια, θα πρέπει να έχει και διπλάσια τουλάχιστον παροχή σε ρεύμα).

Αν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτόν τον ενισχυτή για δύο κανάλια ,θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να κάνεις  μίξη των δύο καναλιών σε ένα και θα έχεις όμως μονοφωνική έξοδο.
Αν θέλεις το παραπάνω (μονοφωνική έξοδο) κάνε αρχικά μια δοκιμή, αφήνοντας τις αντιστάσεις R201-205 όπως έχουν, βραχυκυκλώνοντας την R285 και αφαιρώντας τελείως τους πυκνωτές C286 και C290 και δώσε τα σήματα των δύο καναλιών στα αντίστοιχα πινς [R IN (pin 1), L IN (pin2) και GND και των δυο καναλιών (pin3) ] του κονέκτορα CN225. 
Μπορείς ακόμα (όχι βέβαια ότι είναι κάτι άκρως απαραίτητο) να αλλάξεις τον πυκνωτή C281 και να βάλεις ένα 2,2μF/ 50V .

----------


## sakishlek

Μάλλον τον C281 εννοείς αν κατάλαβα καλά.Ο C201 βρίσκεται στο κύκλωμα μιουτ.

----------


## ezizu

> Μάλλον τον C281 εννοείς αν κατάλαβα καλά.Ο C201 βρίσκεται στο κύκλωμα μιουτ.


Ναι sorry, έχεις δίκιο, τον C281 εννοώ και όχι τον C201  .  :Hammer: 

Το διόρθωσα.

----------


## sakishlek

Τα έκανα όλα αυτά ,σύνδεσα αρχικά την είσοδο στο πλην του c281 ,μετά έβγαλα τους c286 και c290 τελείως και γεφύρωσα την r285 .πλην του πυκνωτή 2.2μΦ.Καμία σχέση με πριν ο ήχος.Μάλιστα δουλεύει απ'την αρχή του κυκλώματος εκτός απ'την r201.Τί ακριβώς κάνει αυτή και κόβει τον ήχο;

Τελικά δηλαδή δεν ήταν θέμα χαλασμένου ενισχυτή,αλλά βαθυπέρατου φίλτρου ;Σαν να μου φαίνεται όμως ότι το βαθυπέρατο φίλτρο στα γούφερ με τον καιρό κόβει όλο και πιο χαμηλά

Επίσης το κύκλωμα μιουτ να το κρατήσω ως έχει ή να το αποσυνδέσω;

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Σορυ κι από μένα παιδιά για το λάθος, μάλλον φταίει η πρεσβυωπία :Rolleyes: , ευχαριστώ Σήφη για τη διόρθωση!
Το κύκλωμα mute φίλε αν δε το χρειάζεσαι μπορείς να το βγάλεις εκτός, τα φίλτρα αν δεν 'τσουλάνε" οι τιμές των εξαρτημάτων έχουν σταθερή απόκριση.

----------


## sakishlek

> τα φίλτρα αν δεν 'τσουλάνε" οι τιμές των εξαρτημάτων έχουν σταθερή απόκριση.


Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα.

Τώρα τα μπερδεύω λίγο τα πράματα,αλλά ας πούμε ότι θέλω να το κρατήσω το μιουτ,υποθέτω ότι χρειάζομαι ένα εξωτερικό κύκλωμα να το ενεργοποιεί.Υπάρχει κανένα απλό σχηματικό ;

Η Ρ201 τελικά γιατί κόβει την ένταση;Μήπως έχει λάθος τιμή;Στο σχηματικό που δώσατε είναι δύο φορές μεγαλύτερη,27Κ.

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Για να ενεργοποιήσεις το mute πρέπει να δώσεις θετική τάση στον  αντίστοιχο ακροδέκτη. Νομίζω ότι 5V είναι αρκετά με τις τιμές των  εξαρτημάτων στο σχέδιο.
  "τα φίλτρα αν δεν 'τσουλάνε" οι τιμές των εξαρτημάτων έχουν σταθερή απόκριση",  εννοώ ότι αν δεν αλλάξουν οι τιμές  των αντιστάσεων η των πυκνωτών με  τον χρόνο και την θερμοκρασία, το σημείο καμπής τους σε σχέση με τη  συχνότητα είναι σταθερό.
  Όσο για την R201 δες και τον χρωματικό της  κώδικα αν συμφωνεί η τιμή μ αυτή που μετράς, πιθανό να μετράς μαζί τις  201 και 202 και γι αυτό βλέπεις  μισή τιμή αν έχεις βραχυκυκλώσει το R  και το  L στην είσοδο. Λογικό είναι να κόβει, γιατί λειτουργεί κι αυτή  σαν φίλτρο αποκοπής υψηλών μαζί με τον C290.

----------


## sakishlek

> Λογικό είναι να κόβει, γιατί λειτουργεί κι αυτή  σαν φίλτρο αποκοπής υψηλών μαζί με τον C290.


Οπότε να τη γεφυρώσω κι αυτή.

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Αν χρησιμοποιείς και τις δυο εισόδους αφαίρεσε τις R204,205 και τον C290 καλύτερα.
Διάβασε το post #35 του Σήφη. Τα γράφει αναλυτικα.

----------


## sakishlek

> Αν χρησιμοποιείς και τις δυο εισόδους αφαίρεσε τις R204,205 και τον C290 καλύτερα.
> Διάβασε το post #35 του Σήφη. Τα γράφει αναλυτικα.


Αυτά που είπε ο Σήφης τα έκανα.Δοκίμασα και τις αντιστάσεις.Τις άφησα όπως είναι,εβγάλα τις 204,205 όπως είπες αλλά η ένταση χαμηλότερη απ'ότι αν γεφυρώσω τη ρ201.

----------


## Δημήτρης104

Γεφύρωσε τη. No problem

----------

